# Lager am Hinterbau knarzt nach Reinigung



## JJJ (26. April 2007)

Hallo,

brauche Hilfe:
Habe die Lager an meinen Hinterbau beim Faunus LSD (Bj.2002) nach dem Waschen mit normalem Brunox eingesprüht. Ich weiß jetzt, dass ich das hätte nicht tun sollen, da Brunox wie Caramba "entfettende" Wirkung hat. Ich hab dann ebenso mit wenig Erfolg versucht mit Teflonspray entgegenzuwirken.

Mein Hinterbau knarzt nun doch merklich und störend (war vorher nicht der Fall)

Nun denke ich, komme ich um einen Lagerausbau, Reinigung und Fetten nicht umhin.
Habe aber gehört, dass die Lager mit "Drehpunktschlüsseln" wieder zu montieren sind.

Wer weiß, den Druckpunkt der Lagerschrauben ?

Welche Lager sind im Hinterbau eingebaut (Sind es Industrielager die eigentlich wartungsfrei sind ?)

Muss ich überhaupt ausbauen oder gibt es noch ´ne andere Lösung ?


Es grüßt der JJ


----------



## UKW (27. April 2007)

Probiere es doch erst mal mit Fetten in eingebautem Zustand.
Mit einem kleinen Messerchen die Dichtringe von den Lagern abhebeln und die richtig vollknallen mit Fett.
Wenn Du Glück hast verschwindet das Knarzen wieder.

UKW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

